# s/o CAR SEAT POLL



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

The car seat poll got me thinking... We purchased a booster for Nana to keep in her car for DS. It's five point harness until he reaches a certain weight (40 I think) and then it uses the seatbelt to hold him in. He might get in her car once or twice a month and only for short trips around town. The car seat thread talks about not using a booster under the age of three. DS is 26 months and meets the requirments for the seat- is it okay because it has 5 point harness or did I make an error buying this kind of seat at such an early age. Also, DH needs a new seat for his car and I was thinking about going the booster route. Is that a bad idea (he is in DH's car alot and it's what we take for long trips).

THANKYOU!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Under no circumstances would I put a child under 4 in a booster. Period. Ever. Simply not safe.

And at 4 it would be very dependent on the child.

-Angela


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

No i wouldn't get a booster for a car my child was going to be in a lot... for grandma its okish (transfering a better seat to her car would be the best) when he reaches the height and weight limits of the 5point but now to write a rant....


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't see why it would be a problem IF you used the 5-pt harness.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Under no circumstances would I put a child under 4 in a booster. Period. Ever. Simply not safe.

And at 4 it would be very dependent on the child.

-Angela

Yes. Well said. Although, I don't think at 4 that my DD will be able to go into a booster. She is a squirmy little toot. We're going to keep her harnessed till she's in college







:


----------



## Dot.mom (Nov 28, 2001)

I think there is a confusion of terms here. OP was talking about using a booster with a 5 point harness (right?) until the child was 40lbs. I think if the 5 point harness is used that's fine (although for a 26 month old, I would prefer to keep them rear facing if they are under 35 lbs).

If you are buying a new seat and your child can no longer rear face, You might want to look at one of the seats that harnesses to a higher weight than 40 lbs (many go to 65 or 80 lbs). Rear facing is by far the safest. Front Facing Harnessed is for when they can't rear face anymore. Boosters which use the vehicles lap/shoulder belt around the child instead of a harness are for when you can't keep them in a harnessed seat any longer (over 65/80 lbs).

Good Luck!


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dot.mom* 
I think there is a confusion of terms here. OP was talking about using a booster with a 5 point harness (right?) until the child was 40lbs. I think if the 5 point harness is used that's fine (although for a 26 month old, I would prefer to keep them rear facing if they are under 35 lbs).


No I definatly understand and would not get a 5point/booster seat for her dh's car and think she should get a Regent or something similar.....


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The 5pt harness seat is fine--not one I would choose, but fine. She mentioned she was thinking of getting a booster for her DH's car, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Okay, so can someone explain what is wrong with the five point harness on a booster...Aside from the name 'booster', it looks almost exactly like the other regular car seats we have. It is secured into the car by the belt or latch, has the 5pt harness- the only difference really seems to be the back of this one is taller than the back of his other seats.

Off to google this, but if anyone has any links handy, please send them my way. THX


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The 5pt harness seat is fine--not one I would choose, but fine. She mentioned she was thinking of getting a booster for her DH's car, that's what I was referring to.

Well, the same type of booster Nana has in her car- with the five point harness.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ah well, then a 5pt harness is a different creature, as long as you're using it as a 5pt harness.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Gotcha









If you get one with a 5 pt harness, and use that 5pt harness, then all is good and fine







. The one issue I have with the combo seats is that alot of them have low top slot heights, so they are outgrown early, and then you have to use it in booster mode too young (or buy a new seat). Alot of them make poor boosters, too. If you want a combo seat, get the Graco CarGo--it has high top slots and then converts to a booster.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree with Angela. No way I'd put a child under 4 in a booster.

Ideally James will be in a 5-pt harness for a good while. We have a Blvd currently and plan on getting him a Regent when Aldria outgrows the infant seat.

My MIL takes James every friday and she's made comments about being glad when James is big enough for a booster so that we don't have to mess with installing the carseat...it'll be a good while, perhaps longer than 2 years till he's not in a 5-pt harness.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Gotcha









If you get one with a 5 pt harness, and use that 5pt harness, then all is good and fine







. The one issue I have with the combo seats is that alot of them have low top slot heights, so they are outgrown early, and then you have to use it in booster mode too young (or buy a new seat). Alot of them make poor boosters, too. If you want a combo seat, get the Graco CarGo--it has high top slots and then converts to a booster.









:

What are the top slots on the CarGo?

I know the Apex has higher slots than many, but it has to have headrests.

-Angela


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is that with many combo seats, you can not use the top slots for the 5 pt harness ffing. Depending on the size of your child, it's possible he could outgrow the 5 pt harness before he is ready for a booster.

Personally, i plan on buying Britax Regents for my girls, a 5 pt harness seat that will last until 8 years old. 5 pt harnesses are safer so i don't see a reason to use a booster unless one can not afford a Regent. (we are not well off by an means, we'll be eating beans and rice to afford these seats). We'll be transferring the seats to grandparents' cars rather than buying them boosters. If I could trust them (them being the grandparents) to use the boosters properly, then I would consider getting boosters for the GP's cars after age 5 or 6. It's a rare child IMO that is ready for the maturity at 4yo that comes with using a booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
One thing to keep in mind is that with many combo seats, you can not use the top slots for the 5 pt harness ffing. Depending on the size of your child, it's possible he could outgrow the 5 pt harness before he is ready for a booster.

Personally, i plan on buying Britax Regents for my girls, a 5 pt harness seat that will last until 8 years old. 5 pt harnesses are safer so i don't see a reason to use a booster unless one can not afford a Regent. (we are not well off by an means, we'll be eating beans and rice to afford these seats). We'll be transferring the seats to grandparents' cars rather than buying them boosters. If I could trust them (them being the grandparents) to use the boosters properly, then I would consider getting boosters for the GP's cars after age 5 or 6. It's a rare child IMO that is ready for the maturity at 4yo that comes with using a booster.

I've heard that installing regents can be a royal pain. That would be a reason to have a different seat in cars where the child regularly rides.

-Angela


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

A combination seat is what the OP is talking about. It is a forward facing harnessed seat that, after 40 pounds or the height limit, you can remove the harness and use the seat as a booster. When the seat is used with the harness, it is NOT a "booster" seat, it is just a regular FF harnessed seat.

OP - the problem with ANY 40 pound limit seat is that some kids are gonna reach that (or the height limit) prior to 4 years old - and frankly, the preferred age for booster use is 6+, so chances are it will HAVE to be used as a booster prior to when it is really safe to have your child in a booster.

that being said, my daughter is currently in a combo seat, HARNESSED, like you describe. I believe she will likely outgrow it around age 4, at which point I would NOT feel comfortable using it as a booster, and will then buy her a high weight harnessing seat.
As a "very occasionally for grammas car" seat, I think it is a decent choice - most of us can't afford to get $250 seats for EVERY car out child is ever going to ride in.

But, for everyday use, or even more frequent occassional use, like in your DH's vehicle, I strongly suggest a seat that will keep your child HARNESSED until a bare minimum of 4 and a preferred age of 6 years old, and depending on the size of your child, for most of use, that is going to be a high-weight-harnessing seat.

As to what lisa 85 said, I know of NO combination (harness/booster) seats that do not allow you to use the top slots...mostly, the 3-in-1 (rf/ff/booster)seats are the ones that do not allow this, and they are horrid seats that should probably not be bought or sold by anyone at any time, and the type of seat you have described should NOT have any restrictions on which slot can be used for the harness.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

I've heard that installing regents can be a royal pain. That would be a reason to have a different seat in cars where the child regularly rides.

-Angela
Good point. I'll have to look into that when the time comes. Though by the time my oldest will outgrow her seat and need a high weight harnessing seat, we'll probably have 3 kids and it'd just be easier to loan the GP's our vehicle rather than buy 6 extra seats, and try to install 3 across in their sedans/SUV's


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

if he meets the requirements then he is just fine.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I would never ever put my child in a booster - if there is a 5 point harness car seat out there to fit their weight/size!

For me, this has been a real issue. Becaues here in the UK - they just dont make the same car seats. So far I have only been able to find ONE car seat, the only car seat so far in the UK that will hold my child in a 5 point harness up to his weight of 55lbs (roughtly thy say 6 years - but he is already 35lbs at 2 years as he had a pretty good start in life at nearly 11lbs! lol)... This car seat is the Britax Elite. It is £100. We are not rich either and a booster would only be £20 (which he is the size for...but...).... since there is a car seat out there that is 5 point harness to hold him in much longer - I just can not put a price on safety!

I have tried to spread this knowledge. Letting my friends know the dangers of booster for younger children - that a seatbelt alone is nothing near the protection a point harness car seat can provide....not one of them has listened to me yet. Why?!!! I have to say it upsets me so much that they have put a price on their childs safety and have opted for the 'cheaper' option. Is saving a few pounds worth it if you were to get into an accident and something horrible happened to your child that could have been prevented with a better car seat! I am not trying to scare anyone! I just want every child to be as safe as they possibly can within reason! It scares me though!

Its funny that Britax make different car seats here and I have asked them why. I have not got a good enough answer yet except that our laws are different. Different laws or not, certainly the safety of our children in cars should be the same standard!

Its something I never thought about though until I saw this...yeah I know its youtube but it still made me think!!!






I also never expected to have such a large baby that has stayed on her 91st percentile so far. His size is not that of an 'average' sized child for his age. Though his size is suitable for a 'booster' his mentality is not either. I know I couldnt trust him with just a car seat belt around him that he could easily get out of! I want him in a 5 point harness for as long as possible! Its not even questionable!

They try and trick you though! I would watch out with those convertable booster seats! I thought I found one that would hold my child in 5 point harness till he was roughtly 11 years old (average 11 year old weight).... But no. The 5 point on most convertable boosters will only hold them in 5 point till 35/40lbs - Where you then _need_ to, must convert the seat to just a booster as you can no longer use the 5 point harness past that weight (it becomes unsafe - those straps were not designed for weights past that or tested safely for weights past that). So then its just the cars own seat belt you are relying on again.

Money is nothign when it comes to your childs safety! Please everyone get their child a 5 point harness that can last them as long as possible - whatever car seat that is in the country that you live in!


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments on this. I will keep the seat we have in nana's car becuase it's a rarity for them to go out anyway and we will find a high quality seat that will last a while for DH's car.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Its funny that Britax make different car seats here and I have asked them why. I have not got a good enough answer yet except that our laws are different. Different laws or not, certainly the safety of our children in cars should be the same standard!

Basically it is not possible for a seat to meet the laws for the UK and the US.

Among other things, US seats MUST have a chest clip.

UK seats MUST NOT.










-Angela


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just looking at the Britax Elite after reading about it from the pp, as I'm desperately searching for a carseat that will allow me to keep dd in a 5pt harness past 40lbs. She is 3y5m and weighs 37lb now so we probably have a few more months maybe up to a year going on her past weight gain.

I'm just worried now that the Britax Elite is an older style seat that doesn't have the side impact protection and doesn't get as high safety ratings from Which (independent testing group) as the booster only seats like the Britax Evolva 23

I really don't know what to choose, I guess I'm just sticking my head in the sand at the moment and hoping someone will introduce a safer seat with the 5pt harness before I need it.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Moving to Family Safety.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Basically it is not possible for a seat to meet the laws for the UK and the US.

Among other things, US seats MUST have a chest clip.

UK seats MUST NOT.










-Angela

US seats don't have to have a chest clip, though you are right, they can't have a chest clip in the UK. Parents here feel better by having the chest clip so the manufacturers put them on. The few seats that didn't have them here didn't sell well.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Money is nothign when it comes to your childs safety!


While I agree with the overall sentiment here, in real life, it's not always that simple.

Money is never "nothing". And for many families, it's already down to choosing between paying the rent / mortgage / utilities and eating. Where then are they going to come up with the money for a high-weight harness seat ? Even a 40-lb harness seat isn't always cheap, and often beyond the means of many families.

I agree that money SHOULD not be a factor when we're discussing a child's safety, but just because it SHOULD not be, doesn't mean that it IS not.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
US seats don't have to have a chest clip, though you are right, they can't have a chest clip in the UK. Parents here feel better by having the chest clip so the manufacturers put them on. The few seats that didn't have them here didn't sell well.

Good to know- thanks for the clarification.

-Angela


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Just be careful when looking at the seats:

My Dad bought a carseat for DS for his car that harnessed to 40 lbs and then worked as a booster for over 40 lbs. (I'm not even sure the top limit.) My Dad didn't realize that DS was too big for the harness- all he saw was "5 pt harness" and "up to 65 lbs" (or whatever it is exactly) on the box.

At the time he bought this seat, DS was 5yo and about 42 lbs. If your LO is only 2.5 right now, he may outgrow the 5 pt harness before he's old enough to sit properly and safely in a booster.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Gotcha









If you get one with a 5 pt harness, and use that 5pt harness, then all is good and fine







. The one issue I have with the combo seats is that alot of them have low top slot heights, so they are outgrown early, and then you have to use it in booster mode too young (or buy a new seat). Alot of them make poor boosters, too. If you want a combo seat, get the Graco CarGo--it has high top slots and then converts to a booster.

Sure, it has high top harness slots, but it doesn't make a very good booster... the shoulder belt guides are a PITA piece o' poo if you ask me!







:


----------

